# Elfish Writing



## Bimblmere (Jan 6, 2002)

Can anyone help?....i am after elfish font for a project i am participating in. Any help the users can give would be great......thanks ppl


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 6, 2002)

*Elvish Fonts*

Try this page:

http://www.cabed-en-aras.com/tolkienfonts.zip

BluestEye


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 6, 2002)

*WARNING*

Most elvish fonts I've seen are incorrect. They don't have any vowels! And they don't even follow any real mode (eg. of Beleriand, of Feanor, of the Black Speech); so whatever you write with them is probably incorrect.


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 6, 2002)

How many different elven languages are out there? I mean, I have one, but I don't know if it's the best one I could have... Which one is closest to JRR's elven? Great, now I'm confusing myself... Could someone please help?  

The Silent Watcher and Magnificent Loser,
~goofoofighter~


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 7, 2002)

*Elvish Fonts*

Pontifex talked about Elven *fonts* and not Elven *languages*. From all that I know, Tolkien was the only person who created the Elven Language, so there couldn't be "Elven Languages" that "are not closest to JRR's elven" because Tolkien himself invented them.
From your question I can assume that you don't know what Fonts are. Fonts are different series of Letters that you can use on your computer while running a text program, like Word2000 for example. "Times-New-Roman" and "Helvetica" are well known Fonts. Fonts can be added to one's computer so that when he write in a program he could choose between rich Fonts to do so. What Bimblmere wanted was to find a series of Fonts so that he could "write" in Elvish letters in his computer.
If you already know what Fonts are, don't be offended and just forget what I said  

BluestEye


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 7, 2002)

*Bloody well done!!*

Excellent, Bluest. The number of people who get 'language' and 'alphabet/letter system' mixed..whoo! 
Yes, the Tengwar can be used to write any language that doesn't have irregular letters (other than 'ä'). But the ones found on the net, I find, do not have vowels. The vowels in the Tengwar go above the forst, or second consonant, depending if your writing English or Quenya. Quenya is a language, Tengwar is a writing system.
On the net the letters are in the wrong places (like if you press the letter 's' on the keyboard you'll get a 'k' in the Tengwar on the screen). I realize that the Feanorian and Beleriand- modes are different from the common mode, but the letters are stil incorrect.


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 7, 2002)

*Pontifex*

Isn't there any way we can "mess-up" with Fonts a little bit and fix the right typing of the keyboard to match the Tengwar writting system? I think it _can_ be possible...

BluestEye


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 7, 2002)

*Fonts and Languages*

I understand what a font is, and I understand what a language is, it's just that I've never seen font used in that context before so it kinda threw me out-of-wack a bit. Thank you for the explanation anyway 

Yes, there should be a way to change the programming of the font, but you'd have to ask my friend how to because I haven't been able to take a computer programming course yet...


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 8, 2002)

*OK*


----------



## BelDain (Jan 8, 2002)

This is a nice layout of Tengwar that I found. It has Quenya, Sindarin and Westron.

http://greenbooks.theonering.net/ostadan/files/tengtable.pdf


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes, I know, it's the same one that is in "An Introduction to Elvish", and I learned to _write_ the Tengwar from it. I thought you might have a similar table, which had the proper tengwa and tehta where it was supposed to be. It must be difficult to program a symbol to jump up above the next symbol written (as the tehtar are written). Or perhaps not, I dunno.


----------



## BelDain (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Yes, I know, it's the same one that is in "An Introduction to Elvish", and I learned to write the Tengwar from it. I thought you might have a similar table, which had the proper tengwa and tehta where it was supposed to be. It must be difficult to program a symbol to jump up above the next symbol written (as the tehtar are written). Or perhaps not, I dunno.  *



What do you mean by "which had the proper tengwa and tehta where it was supposed to be."? The use of the tehta vary depending on which mode you use. Is that what you are asking? How to use the tehta in each of the various modes?


----------



## Bimblmere (Jan 11, 2002)

Thnx ppl you have been great......


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 12, 2002)

BelDain, 
I mean that if you pressed the key for 'a' on your keyboard, a stem and three dots above it should appear. If you were to press the keys 'b', 'a' and 'r' (and you were writing in English) the tengwa 'b', the tengwa 'r' and three dots sbove the 'r' shuold appear. 
I just meant that if you press 'a', 'a' would come. If you were to press 'f', 'f' would appear. That is not so with the Tengwar I have on my comp.


----------



## BelDain (Jan 14, 2002)

Oh, you were talking about the specific computer fonts. I haven't played around with any yet. Sorry.



> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *BelDain,
> I mean that if you pressed the key for 'a' on your keyboard, a stem and three dots above it should appear. If you were to press the keys 'b', 'a' and 'r' (and you were writing in English) the tengwa 'b', the tengwa 'r' and three dots sbove the 'r' shuold appear.
> I just meant that if you press 'a', 'a' would come. If you were to press 'f', 'f' would appear. That is not so with the Tengwar I have on my comp. *


----------

